# Having problems chipping wood, quick question



## stang8689 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am fairly new to the router table, I have a Bosch 1181 table and 2.25hp Bosch router both fairly new. I am working on making picture frames, The problem I am having is when I cut the groove out where the picture/glass sits, think it's called a rabbit, I am getting bad chipping instead of a smooth cut. I have a new set of Ryobi bits. I tried 3/4 and 1/2 inch straight bits both with the fence close and router shallow, even just taking a little off does this. I am using pine so I was wondering if maybe the wood is too soft or my bits are just cheap junk. If it's the bit which brand do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

stang8689 said:


> I am fairly new to the router table, I have a Bosch 1181 table and 2.25hp Bosch router both fairly new. I am working on making picture frames, The problem I am having is when I cut the groove out where the picture/glass sits, think it's called a rabbit, I am getting bad chipping instead of a smooth cut. I have a new set of Ryobi bits. I tried 3/4 and 1/2 inch straight bits both with the fence close and router shallow, even just taking a little off does this. I am using pine so I was wondering if maybe the wood is too soft or my bits are just cheap junk. If it's the bit which brand do you recommend? Thanks


Hi Bobby - I've cut acceptable picture frame rabbets in pine with no-name chinese bits. I suspect you are running against the grain. It may be to late on this batch of sticks but lay one on the table against the fence like you were getting ready to run it through. Look closely at the grain lines, if they are angling toward the fence you are running against the grain and, depending on the wood, will likely want to tear out. I try to use as straight a grain as I can for that kind of stuff and you need to plan ahead some when doing the profiles... Hope this helps


----------



## stang8689 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for the reply I will make sure I do this next time, any other suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Make chip breaker for your fence, when the bit spins it needs something to support the stock on the backside of the cut,it can be just a simple sub fence for your router table, just slide the in feed side of the sub fence into the bit, once you have the bit set to the right place and then screw or clamp the sub fence in place..you now have a zero clearance fence for the bit to swing in and to support the stock..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ6u9YH1fBI&feature=fvsr
===





stang8689 said:


> Thank you for the reply I will make sure I do this next time, any other suggestions?


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Make chip breaker for your fence, when the bit spins it needs something to support the stock on the backside of the cut,it can be just a simple sub fence for your router table, just slide the in feed side of the sub fence into the bit, once you have the bit set to the right place and then screw or clamp the sub fence in place..you now have a zero clearance fence for the bit to swing in and to support the stock..
> 
> ...


Hi Bob....Didn't I see in one of the pics you posted where you have sliding dovetails in your fence and then just slide in the zero clearance piece for the bit you are using at the time?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Yes , you have a sharp eye, it's just a easy way without replacing the sub fence every time.. and I can just flip it over and have 2 on one insert..
I do use the swing fence way  it's a hang over for the boys Rick and Bob R. from the RWS shows..

===



Ken Bee said:


> Hi Bob....Didn't I see in one of the pics you posted where you have sliding dovetails in your fence and then just slide in the zero clearance piece for the bit you are using at the time?


----------



## stang8689 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the video I will be giving that a try for sure


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Bobby!
IMHO;
Using a lot of pine wood ,I believe that grain direction is important,
but the amount af cut you make is even more important.

Try to reduce the cut and things could get better, even with a bad cutter...

Regards.

Gérard


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Another way is to do shallow climb cuts, small increments at a time. But be VERY careful when doing climb cuts, they can be dangerous.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
Still in my humble opinion:
When i said taking little, I meant go as deep as you want, but go little passes 
in the fence direction, this should make clean work as it tends to lift a lot less the 
wood fibers.
Then even a dull cutter would not chip.

Regard


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

stang8689 said:


> Thank you for the reply I will make sure I do this next time, any other suggestions?


be safe and make sure you're running in the right direction of the router so you dont loose a rabbet out of your finger. Unless you've got a serious jig and your hands way away, never run against the bit, even though it may seem cleaner


----------

